# they seem to be getting dumber......



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I had to share my morning experience 

pulled into the office to find that some dumb-ass decided to break down my yard fence with his pick up 
truck last night..... to steal the valuable junk water heaters behind the barb wire fence......:laughing::yes::thumbsup:

any way the moron tore the hell out of the fence that me and my father welded out of one inch gas pipe about 10 years ago.. Its in bedded in the concrete and bolted to the brick wall..... he just about pulled down the brick wall on the right side ...but it all held up ok...

they actually went in and threw a water heater over the barb wire fenceing and took off like bats out of hell....... so anyway when they smashed into the fence at about 20mpr they tore the hell out of the back of their truck and must have dislodjed their ashtray inside the front cab....

he opens the door and ashtray fell out into the snow and on the ground . In the ashtray, we found a junk yard receipt for scrap metal with the idiots name, address and truck plate number all from last week... :laughing: :laughing: 

The lady cop got a good laugh out of this one too:laughing::yes:
I guess they went to his home and picked him up

we are going to press charges and now I got to beef up my defences... going to use 1 1/2 black steel gas pipe for the new fence... 

I dont see how you can be so stupid to go to jail for 
stealing trash from a plumbing yard


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Time for a wrought iron fence. If vehicles are a concern, I would have some concrete pilings installed in front of the fence. I would love to see someone try and knock those down with their truck.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

we are gonna weld together a fence that opens in the middle with a 1 1/2 peice of gas pipe going down into the concrete about 18 inches... you will have to unlock the gate and then pull the pipe up out of the ground to open the fence....

I guess that 1 1/2 balck gas pipe ought to be stout enough?????:laughing::laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Better use Sch 80. :jester:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey man that trash is worth .06 cents per pound. 

Certainly not worth going to jail over. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd add a strip of spikes so that it blows that tires when they back over it next-time.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow. Times are tough there huh?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow that is crazy! When you see him in court, tell him the PZ got a big laugh at his expense lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why don't you just pile up the old water heaters as the fence ... Just weld them together ...

This will keep them on the outside scratching there heads why they don't come apart


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Why don't you just pile up the old water heaters as the fence ... Just weld them together ...
> 
> This will keep them on the outside scratching there heads why they don't come apart


damn that'd be funny. 

Install a motion camera and leave the gate open with water heaters spot welded...I'd make the America's Funniest Video show for sure :yes::laughing:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Great idea!*



OldSchool said:


> Why don't you just pile up the old water heaters as the fence ... Just weld them together ...
> 
> This will keep them on the outside scratching there heads why they don't come apart


I like that idea....I have so many water heaters in the back 40 I think I will give that a try!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Is the hot water tank scrap worth it??? Leave tanks outside gate and they can disappear

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The real question is were you baiting the tweekers? Kinda like a deer feeder in the ghetto.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

redbeardplumber said:


> Is the hot water tank scrap worth it??? Leave tanks outside gate and they can disappear
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


we collect them and usually call for a dumpster
and load them up... about 50 fo them brings
a check in the mail for about $650... 

we do it about 5 -7 times a year...

the problem is they do seem to draw the skum of the city around our area...

like deer to a salt block


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The shop I used to work for had 40 cu. yard dumpsters. One for metal and one for everything else. I believe the metal bin pretty much gave them free trash removal.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> we are gonna weld together a fence that opens in the middle with a 1 1/2 peice of gas pipe going down into the concrete about 18 inches... you will have to unlock the gate and then pull the pipe up out of the ground to open the fence....
> 
> I guess that 1 1/2 balck gas pipe ought to be stout enough?????:laughing::laughing:


Put a loose piece of pipe inside the other pipe. Makes it hard as hell to cut.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Put a loose piece of pipe inside the other pipe. Makes it hard as hell to cut.


This! ^^^


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

A heater is worth 9 cents a pound here, pretty desperate. String 'em up for all to see.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*got the new defences up today*

Sorry folks...
Picture is forth comming, 
looks like my phone did not take the picture today


this fence cost me a lot of time and effort in bitter cold temps... 

6 inch round 1/4 inch thick steel post buried about
2 1/2 foot down in the concrete $100

post is full of about 3 bags of concrete $15.00

4 2X1 tees $30

1 peice of 2 inch gas pipe $25.00

90 feet of 1/2 black pipe for the bars $65


buried 2 10 foot lengths of 1 1/2 gas pipe in the
cocrete on left and right for the 2 inch to spin on.. 
 $25

one inch black underground gas pipe we had stored in building since about 1987.. worth $25.00

my time is free to freeze my balls off out there
welding it all together.....:thumbsup::thumbsup: .

total damages around $285.00

comming into work some morning and finding 
someones bumper laying at the base of this post

PRICELESS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Sorry folks...
> Picture is forth comming,
> looks like my phone did not take the picture today
> 
> ...


You didn't follow my instruction from previous post ..

I told you to weld all the tanks together as your fence..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*suck on this post meth heads...*



OldSchool said:


> You didn't follow my instruction from previous post ..
> 
> I told you to weld all the tanks together as your fence..


 
no way.... you cant move them as easily when you throw them in the scrap dumpster..... 


I think the center post will do some serious damage to 
any Meth head that thinks he can ram through it with his truck:yes::yes::laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

A saw saw to top and bottom rail would make that door open quick


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for your input....

yes, that is a good possibility..... 
a good sharp hax saw or a battery operated sawzall 
would really piss me off

I got a lot of black gas pipe left and thanks to your input I am gonna weld an X
in 1/2 gas pipe across both fence lengths.... 
 of course they can stll hack through that too



I am not through with the fence yet.. it is a work in progress

the original one had a wire fence mech wrapped around it to keep the small kids out ......

so I got some heavy guage fence that will be going around them....today...



the only other thing would be to put smaller pipes in side the top and bottom rungs of the fence...:laughing::laughing:

I hope I dont have to go that far to keep the morons 
out of the scrap water heaters


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

revenge said:


> A saw saw to top and bottom rail would make that door open quick


That's where gears trick would come in to play.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Id have it open in 30 seconds almost silently. That new Milwaukee sub compact band saw would make quick work of that chain. Lucky for you though, most people who have one of those aren't thieves. I would weld some brackets on the backside and use a piece of square stock as a bar to slide in the brackets and span between both sides of the fence. That bar would be next to impossible to cut from the outside of the fence. The biggest thing is your fence would never be break in proof, just needs to be hard enough not to bother or need loud tools to cut through.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hook up 110v to it, come in and see a french fry head,,,,,:w00t:

Seriously in our area barbed wire would get you a local ordinance violation


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*updated fence for your approval*

well, I was slow today so I beefed up the fence 
even more with 2 peices of 1 inch black pipe set at
an angle with a peice of pipe inside them like that will spin when cut,
they have in prisons....:laughing::laughing:


then I added some 1/2 black pipe across the top and 
across the bottom with some 1/4 rebarb inside them to make
it more fun to cut through......:laughing::laughing:



now it sort of looks like a pyramid.....of steel....
I think that if they want in that bad, then they deserve all the 
scap water heaters they can carry out of there....

perhaps I will get a hardend chain.....and a heavier lock...

any more suggestions... MAYBE RAZER WIRE?????.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe use 2 hardened chains. If they want it after two chains, they can have it. Perhaps a motion light too. Let everyone around see what they're doing. If theft is a problem video surveillance is always an option. Now you have really slowed them down, add some motion lights perhaps a camera and its as good as you're gonna get.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Maybe use 2 hardened chains. If they want it after two chains, they can have it. Perhaps a motion light too. Let everyone around see what they're doing. If theft is a problem video surveillance is always an option. Now you have really slowed them down, add some motion lights perhaps a camera and its as good as you're gonna get.


Can't remmy the kind of grease you can smear on the gate, a b*tch to remove as its keep smearing when to try to remove, something like the heat 'grease' they use inside the heating well for sensor,etc.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Can't remmy the kind of grease you can smear on the gate, a b*tch to remove as its keep smearing when to try to remove, something like the heat 'grease' they use inside the heating well for sensor,etc.


He has to touch it too...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*update to this thread.....*

here is an update to this thread that I started this winter........

Its hard to believe that anyone is so stupid and desperate to go to the trouble they do just to get water heaters worth about 8 bucks each....

so last week we get about 75 heaters stacked up in that fenced area.... we call for a dumpster and it shows up on a friday ...so my brother in law loads up the dumpster on satruday morning..... 

the dumpster is about 30 foot long and about 9 foot high... he locks the dumpster and it cannot be opened....

we show up on monday morning and the tweakers actually climbed into the dumpster and lifted up the heaters 9 feet high and threw out about a dozen of them either on sat night or sunday night:laughing::laughing::blink:

they worked their asses off for about 125 bucks...

I am truley pissed off about this and am going to repeat the process again in about another month....

We are gonna get that dumster on Friday again....
we are gonna load it up again on Satruday, 
but this time I am going to coat all the heaters with 
*used transmission oil....* and grease the top of the dumpster with the oil too...:thumbup:

for extra measure I am thinking about going to a dog kennell and getting a 5 gallon bucket of dog droppings to sprinkle in the dumpster too....

Is this going too far????:laughing::laughing::laughing:..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

To heck with the dog droppings.

Put the whole dog in the dumpster.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Fill them halve way with water, grease them like you said, get one of those game cameras that hunters use post the fun here.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Fill them halve way with water, grease them like you said, get one of those game cameras that hunters use post the fun here.


 
that would make a funny video....

they probably wont be able to get out of the dumpster
once they get all greased up :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Update to my Wino problem*

Pulled into the office last wednesday about 12.30
and found some little wino was about to hike himself over our fence with the barbed wire and spikes... 

I startled him and he jumped on his little bike and took off like a jack rabbit through the back fence and down the alley..... 

I really dont need to exchange words or gun fire with some meth head just over water heater scraps... So I just let him pass .....

then a few days later he comes back with another dumb ass and they are about to jump the fence again but another crew pulls in and scares them off again.....:furious:

I really dont want to be pulling up to our office and catch some meth head trapped like a rabid dog inside the fence... that could get ugly especially if they are high and armed. 


so I decided to beef up the perimiter with razor wire. just to stop them from even attempting to invade the yard.


so how does it look.. :thumbup:

that stuff is sharp and bites like a rattle snake












.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks mean. I wouldn't try to hop the fence, but I might not be in the right frame of mind not being a meth head. How about electrified razor wire! Too much?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Put a dummy camera on the side of the building along with warning signs saying you are being video taped.

http://www.worldeyecam.com/fake-dum...-sBpdM_L3QN_qrMflj7S4aAtxY8P8HAQ#.U9z-Y2K9KSM

http://www.homesecuritystore.com/su...NJscljbH6Lo506Z0fjRQ22DjOycugVVGJ4aAhij8P8HAQ


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> Pulled into the office last wednesday about 12.30
> and found some little wino was about to hike himself over our fence with the barbed wire and spikes...
> 
> I startled him and he jumped on his little bike and took off like a jack rabbit through the back fence and down the alley.....
> ...


Clean up your yard? 

Put the junk outside the fence and let them haul it away for free and claim it as a charitable donation?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Umm, that dummy cam will just give them something else to try and steal. Do you think the meth heads care about being filmed even if it was a real camera? They are probably homeless, good luck tracking them down with the footage. I even wondered if they could read your spray paint. Maybe they are illiterate so that is why they keep trying. in all seriousness, maybe get rid of the horizontal bars that they are using as a ladder, or space them further apart to make it more difficult to climb. I don't know how that will affect the structural integrity of your gate by removing those bars. Even better, add spikes to the horizontal bars so the feet get impaled if they try to climb.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It is amazing how hard Crack-Heads & Meth-Heads will work at scrapping to make a few bux to go score their dope... :laughing:

It's almost like they would make an ideal employee based on pay vs work effort...

Unfortunately their brains are too fried to do anything truly productive...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

An electric fence transformer tends to slow them down :thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> Clean up your yard?
> 
> Put the junk outside the fence and let them haul it away for free and claim it as a charitable donation?


 
Well, yes we have let it go since the winter but it was all cleaned out yesterday,,,,

there is nothing presently in there but bricks... 

but after a few weeks we get about 30 or 40 water heaters stacked up and they come around like flies to crap wanting to cut off the copper and brass.....

I am hoping the razor wire deters them ...I dont like the possibility of any kind of altercation over junk


we are presently getting about 750 for about
55 water heaters in a dumpster.... so its pretty good chump change and makes for a good x-mas party


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Umm, that dummy cam will just give them something else to try and steal. Do you think the meth heads care about being filmed even if it was a real camera? They are probably homeless, good luck tracking them down with the footage. I even wondered if they could read your spray paint. Maybe they are illiterate so that is why they keep trying. in all seriousness, maybe get rid of the horizontal bars that they are using as a ladder, or space them further apart to make it more difficult to climb. I don't know how that will affect the structural integrity of your gate by removing those bars. Even better, add spikes to the horizontal bars so the feet get impaled if they try to climb.


 
I am sorry tht the picture is so dull.. Their are spikes on the top of the fence row....with the barb wire and above it is a freindly 50 foot spool of razor wire...:thumbsup:


I do agree with you that they probably cannot read 

I cant really do anything else but move the hell out of the neighborhood.... which aint gonna happen.... 

the place is free and it amazes me what some plumbers pay just to stack toilets and junk in a commercial ware house

If I had to pay rent , I would cringe every time I wrote out that check


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just get some Pitt bulls


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tractor Supply has this...
Crack & Meth Heads aren't listed in the animals but I think it will work on them...


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

Seems to me only the really smart meth heads could get in without killing themselves...

Get them on camera, track them down at the court house (if they show) and hire them! Even if they need a supervisor their productivity while on methanphetamines could be spectacular:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Stptog said:


> Seems to me only the really smart meth heads could get in without killing themselves...
> 
> Get them on camera, track them down at the court house (if they show) and hire them! Even if they need a supervisor their productivity while on methanphetamines could be spectacular:laughing:


 
They would steal the cameras or shoot them out with bb guns... 

we already caught one red handed when he bashed his truck into the fence.. tore the hell out of his truck and his ID fell out of his truck into the snow 2 winters ago... 

the police did not arrest him.... 
 they just laughed at what a dumb ass he was.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I looked at the pic again, had to squint, but I saw some bumps that looked like they could be "spikes". I had something more in mind of being large enough to make the meth heads question if they want to end up like this guy. Ouch!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

believe it or not , they cut through the razor wire
satruday night..... and cut through the barb wire too...:blink::blink:

and all they got was maybe a pound of copper and brass for their efforts

I guess I will have to install those larger spikes like 
in the last picture or electrify the fence...
I welded up some chain over the hole that was cut
in the right hand corner of the fence and put up more barb wire...

I guess that I am gonna have to strip everything off the heaters before we store them...:blink:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> believe it or not , they cut through the razor wire
> satruday night..... and cut through the barb wire too...:blink::blink:
> 
> and all they got was maybe a pound of copper and brass for their efforts
> ...


or, move out of your sh$thole, thug infested neighborhood:blink:


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Put up no trespassing or trespassers will be shot then shoot them. We have stand your ground laws here to "help" with issues like this.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> or, move out of your sh$thole, thug infested neighborhood:blink:


A bit of a strong comment but you are correct. No way in the world I have my shop and tools in an area like that.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> A bit of a strong comment but you are correct. No way in the world I have my shop and tools in an area like that.


 
you are probably right, but folks get used to what they get used to.... We are really not in the worst part of town, actually its beginning to be comming back around us..... 

Of course the building is free.. just taxes and upkeep..
I would guess that a lot of guys pay a grand or two a month just to store their junk.....and tools..

So, I got the place insured well, and if they get stuck on that razor wire and get all pissed off at me and decide to burn the place to the ground.... 

they would be doing me a favor:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dumb and dumber*

The price of steel must be going up or these fellows were desperate to get some booze for the holiday weekend.....


I am not saving heaters any longer because its too much trouble to deal with... We threw this one out of the truck and it was only on the ground for 5 minutes before these two dumb asses came by to grab it....


They made it out to the curb before it almost went off into the street and
I warned the guy holding the thermostat with his hand that he might break his wrist or arm if it got away from him...

I had to stop them before they went out on the street and had an accident with this heater........ set it aside for them to pick up later and promised them they had dibs on it................




https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iPrFK_Sm3zekYaR67iNEEMy2ck0QwqR7ig/view?usp=sharinghttps://drive.google.com/file/d/1iPrFK_Sm3zekYaR67iNEEMy2ck0QwqR7ig/view?usp=sharing


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Awesome! Lol


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Good I got a bunch of separated copper/brass


----------

